
EOS ICO about to hit 800M USD in ETH - mmmnt
https://icomonitor.io/#/0xd0a6E6C54DbC68Db5db3A091B171A77407Ff7ccf
======
api
Not even Elon Musk on meth could write this:

[https://github.com/EOSIO/Documentation/blob/master/Technical...](https://github.com/EOSIO/Documentation/blob/master/TechnicalWhitePaper.md)

"The EOS.IO software introduces a new blockchain architecture designed to
enable vertical and horizontal scaling of decentralized applications. This is
achieved by creating an operating system-like construct upon which
applications can be built. The software provides accounts, authentication,
databases, asynchronous communication and the scheduling of applications
across hundreds of CPU cores or clusters. The resulting technology is a
blockchain architecture that scales to millions of transactions per second,
eliminates user fees, and allows for quick and easy deployment of
decentralized applications."

Praise to the horned one! I could spend the rest of the day just listing the
number of grotesquely hard problems that spring forth fractal-like from that
paragraph. A lot of them are _unsolved problems in computer science and
engineering_ , as in "armies of hackers and Ph.D candidates have not done
these things."

Let's just start with "blockchain architecture that scales to millions of
transactions per second," or that one word horror "database."

The streets are lined with the festering corpses of those who thought they
would just go and build a (non-trivial) database.

Grab some popcorn. A lot of dumb money is about to be vaporized.

------
bobbrown
This is so crazy. They are moving fast towards 1 billion USD. I can't see how
a pre-product company can spend that amount of money in a reasonable way.

~~~
api
They are moving toward 1 billion USD in funny illiquid non-money. Try actually
moving all that out of ETH and get back to me.

They will however manage to extract something... probably millions. Then you
will never hear of EOS again.

